# Please sum1 review a trs!!



## craigd (Nov 6, 2010)

Also Im 175lb an is a 157 ok size as I can get a good deal on this size trs??


----------



## crankymule24 (Nov 30, 2010)

I just bought a 154 TRS and I'm just a hair under 5'10" and 165-170 lbs. I'm gonna get to use it for the first time on Saturday so I'll for sure let you know what I think about it. If you're gonna spend a lot of time in the park I would say go for the 154, but if you spend more time on the slopes go for the 157. Also don't forget that the double camber allows these boards to be ridden a bit smaller than usual.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It's a mid-flex all mountain board, but a bit on the softer side of medium. I had a BTX (non-C2) version and it was alright but not that great due to the full rocker design. I think the new C2 version should kickass though.


----------



## craigd (Nov 6, 2010)

Cheers guys all the help input is great!


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hopefully this will help some. 
Snowboard Review: 10-11 Lib Tech TRS C2 BTX – Shayboarder.com


----------



## synthetic (Dec 10, 2009)

on the softer side of medium? i have a 159 mtx trs, no banana, and the thing is made of slate, its like riding an angry 2x4, it just wants to go fast, and it pops my hip out before i can really get into a butter. but i am 150lbs i just took a casi instructor course and actually practiced carving a bit, and it is nuts, the trs can lay down rediculasly fast pencil line turns with its agressive magne traction and never slips. and my edges are sanded down. it rails like no other. i would recomend it if you dont wana do rails and fancy slow butters and stuff but highly reccomend it if you wana race and kick the mountains ass.


----------



## craigd (Nov 6, 2010)

synthetic said:


> on the softer side of medium? i have a 159 mtx trs, no banana, and the thing is made of slate, its like riding an angry 2x4, it just wants to go fast, and it pops my hip out before i can really get into a butter. but i am 150lbs i just took a casi instructor course and actually practiced carving a bit, and it is nuts, the trs can lay down rediculasly fast pencil line turns with its agressive magne traction and never slips. and my edges are sanded down. it rails like no other. i would recomend it if you dont wana do rails and fancy slow butters and stuff but highly reccomend it if you wana race and kick the mountains ass.


Sounds like a lot of fun I've just picked up a157 an I'm 175-180lbs so the board should be the perfact balance, should still go fast an hard but with that little more weight will be alot more fun an playful, shit I can't wait!! Go the TRS!!!


----------

